# Los Angeles Haunt Convention - Aug 10-11th, 2013



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Anyone else going to go to Scare LA? 

It's August 10 and 11. They have a website, facebook, twitter, the whole bit. They've got some cool guest speakers, workshops and some panels, including one each from Universal Horror Nights and Knotts Scary Farm.

My wife let me buy a ticket for Sunday the 11th (our anniversary is the 9th, and we return from our anniversary trip the 10th).

I know we have some SoCal based people here; anyone else planning on going?

(I would post links but I'm not sure I'm allowed to)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You can post links if you wish


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I'll be there for both days. Have yet to find a place to stay Saturday but really looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Okay.

It's simple. It's www.scarela.com and they've got the basic programming down, a link to purchase tickets (I bought mine at Sinister Pointe's Dark Market on Saturday for a discount), a list of exhibitors, all the stuff you'd expect.

I think Year One might be a bit smaller and a bit rough, but if it goes well, Year Two and Three could be really great.

I wish I could go both days, but hey, considering the timing for me personally, I'll take what I can get!


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. My wife has to attend a convention in San Diego starting on Aug 11. I'm tagging along(Never been to the West Coast). We're schedule to arrive in San Diego on the 9th....Now can I get her to agree to a drive to L.A???
We both love Halloween, so...
I Hope to see you there!!!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello from SoCal. Yep, I'll be there! Gonna gather up the Goth's and haunters and try to spread the word. Hopefully there will be a lot to attend so that this will continue. Maybe bring more conventions this way.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

kenkozpgh said:


> Thanks for posting this. My wife has to attend a convention in San Diego starting on Aug 11. I'm tagging along(Never been to the West Coast). We're schedule to arrive in San Diego on the 9th....Now can I get her to agree to a drive to L.A???
> We both love Halloween, so...
> I Hope to see you there!!!


The train ride from San Diego to LA is a beautiful ride, and just happens to take you to a station, in Fullerton, near Disneyland. I'd look to see what other shows and events are going on in the area and time frame you are thinking about. More opportunities or options for a visit makes it that much more tempting.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you can get a train from Fullerton/Anaheim into Downtown LA, which is where the ScareLA convention will be.

SoCal has more public mass transit options than you might think.


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

fontgeek said:


> The train ride from San Diego to LA is a beautiful ride, and just happens to take you to a station, in Fullerton, near Disneyland. I'd look to see what other shows and events are going on in the area and time frame you are thinking about. More opportunities or options for a visit makes it that much more tempting.


 Thank you for the info. We're looking into all options....thanks again.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

kenkozpgh said:


> Thank you for the info. We're looking into all options....thanks again.


I'll be driving up from San Diego on Saturday morning and staying for both days. If you need a ride one or both ways, let me know.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

I'll be there as will most of the Southern California Valley Haunters Group...


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm hoping to be there but with my wifes health I can never plan too far in advance


----------



## Chops6965 (Jul 10, 2013)

My youngest son, aka Assistant Haunt Guru, and I are hoping on attending on Saturday. It should be a lot of fun. We might be able to get a good deal on some stuff too...


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

We are shooting for Sunday, hoping its a huge success and they keep it going and growing.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

I'll be there both days! Mostly sitting at the So.Cal. Valley Haunters Booth! See y'all there!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Well? How was the show?


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I enjoyed what I saw on Sunday. A decent number of vendors, fog juice from 10-31 on sale, met I think it was Halstaff, and the panels I went to were pretty good.

The big Knott's Scary Farm was the Sunday centerpiece and I think some stragglers didnt get in. But I used to do ComiCon, so I was prepared and arrived early for the prior presentation which I wanted to see anyway. I thought the high tech home haunt was cool though a touch more "this is how we did it" would have made it better. The Knott's presentation was all I thought, but the Sound panel afterwards was really great, with the composer from Haunted Hayride, one of the Knott's guys, and Jon Autopsy talking about their craft and really spending time answering questions.

All in all, it wasn't perfect, but it was a good time, I came away inspired and really felt the Halloween spirit in the middle of August. A great start and I think next year will be much bigger and better.


----------

